# Remote Conflict 501 & 721



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

I just got my 721 today. After work, I started the installation process. I ran the wires and installed it. It did not seem to take an hour to download the software from the satellite. It took me longer to have it authorized from Dish Network. After a few going back and forth, everything works fine except that I also have a 501 and the remote for the 501 is sending signals to the 721. My 501 is in a diferent room. Does anybody knows how to stop this?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I havea model 4900 and one time I started to see my receiver changing channels on its own. I figured a neighor had just got a box too. There is a way to set an "id" number to your remote. Check the manual for the instructions, but you should be able to change it from default to another code.

This will make it unique and it will not interfere with your other receiver.

Cyclone


----------



## Haywood (Jun 26, 2002)

Turn off the 721, put the 501 in the system info screen. Hold down the satellite button for a few secondse until all the lights across the top glow. Punch in any number between 2 and 15, hit the # button then hit the record button. This will change the remote address for the 501.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

Thanks. Now it works fine.


----------



## Haywood (Jun 26, 2002)

Glad I could help...Ain't the internet grand?


----------

